# How to find side jobs?



## SEwannabe (Jul 21, 2010)

I am a licensed structural engineer in IL. I currently do design work for a consulting firm. I'm looking for some side work to supplement my paycheck that keeps getting slashed. I realize that I am lucky to still have a job and I understand that everyone has an opinion on the legal and moral issues regarding side work. But all I'm really interested in is how do I find side work? Is there a good place to advertise my services. If anyone has a suggestion, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Santiagj (Jul 22, 2010)

SEwannabe said:


> I am a licensed structural engineer in IL. I currently do design work for a consulting firm. I'm looking for some side work to supplement my paycheck that keeps getting slashed. I realize that I am lucky to still have a job and I understand that everyone has an opinion on the legal and moral issues regarding side work. But all I'm really interested in is how do I find side work? Is there a good place to advertise my services. If anyone has a suggestion, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


Maybe try advertising on craigslist? Depends what you are looking to do. Craigslist will probably get you residential work. I've been looking at my local craigslist and have seen a few adds requested structural PEs. Not many though.


----------



## picusld (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a site that I check sometimes constructiondeal.com

makes you pay for leads and I always see a lot of structural stuff, but have never actually tried to use it before (not a structural engineer).

you may or may not have an equivalent in your area.


----------



## Phalanx (Jul 26, 2010)

I worked for a company who used to do side jobs all of the time except we called them beer money jobs. We did a few things to promote ourselves:

1) Check out Service Magic online. It's a good way to get several leads. They send you an e-mail, and a computer generated call will go to the phone of your choosing (home, cell, etc.). Cons - You get charged $20-$25 for each lead that you receive. It's great at first until you realize that 3-4 other engineers get the same leads. You still get charged for receiving the lead even though you may not do the actual work. The best way to get the most work is to call up the client right away.

2) Realtor Rallies. I don't know if IL has any of these, but Denver hosts a rally each year. Several hundred realtors will show up and check out your booth/previous work that you bring. Very few engineers actually have a booth, but a lot of home inspectors do. Take a break once in a while to walk around and talk to the home inspectors. These guys are likely to send you more work than the realtors. If you work with realtors, they generally will want a report with any repair details and calculations within 48 hours of your visit.

3) I agree with Santiagj about Craigslist. It's free advertisement, so you can't go wrong there.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't think there is anything illegal as long as you:

- don't work for your employers competition - if your employer does commercial design, and you do residential jobs on the side there is no conflict (you should check your work rules or ask them)

- report your income to the IRS

I would be concerned since you likely don't pay money for insurance.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 2, 2010)

I was planning on doing some side work until I realized the full cost of insurance. That put a serious hamper on things.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2010)

Does it really matter if your side job is for the competition, money is money, maybe if they paid more you would not be as motivated to find side work, I dont think there is anything unethical at all.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 4, 2010)

ironman said:


> Does it really matter if your side job is for the competition, money is money, maybe if they paid more you would not be as motivated to find side work, I dont think there is anything unethical at all.


I can't believe you're this much of an idiot. Trying to moonlight for a competitor is not only unethical, it's risky and stupid.


----------



## picusld (Aug 4, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> > Does it really matter if your side job is for the competition, money is money, maybe if they paid more you would not be as motivated to find side work, I dont think there is anything unethical at all.
> ...


Does seem a little silly to risk full time employment (and possibly your license) for a 500-2500 side job. Not to mention, the engineering community (in my experience) is pretty small. If you are found out and word gets around, you could have a hard time finding someone willing to hire you...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 4, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> > Does it really matter if your side job is for the competition, money is money, maybe if they paid more you would not be as motivated to find side work, I dont think there is anything unethical at all.
> ...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 4, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ironman said:
> ...


^Got me. I actually _can_ believe he's that much of an idiot.


----------



## Paul S (Aug 4, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> > Does it really matter if your side job is for the competition, money is money, maybe if they paid more you would not be as motivated to find side work, I dont think there is anything unethical at all.
> ...



I can believe.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 4, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Flyer_PE said:
> ...


Don't you feel better now that you have told the truth?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 4, 2010)

^Much better. Confession is good for the soul.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Aug 4, 2010)

I think working for your employers competition is almost always a fire-able violation. first, you likely are cheaper on the side (since your employer already paid for your training and learning curve..) and with that you damage your employer since his competition just got cheaper. Second, you know things that the competition shouldn't know.

I don't know engineers doing side work, but electricians that do that tread very lightly and don't compete with their employer. A guy who does commercial installations at work, is fine doing residential things on the side. He even can use his boss warehouse discount to purchase material. It all depends on what your employer allows.


----------



## liz1qazz (Nov 15, 2010)

SEwannabe said:


> I am a licensed structural engineer in IL. I currently do design work for a consulting firm. I'm looking for some side work to supplement my paycheck that keeps getting slashed. I realize that I am lucky to still have a job and I understand that everyone has an opinion on the legal and moral issues regarding side work. But all I'm really interested in is how do I find side work? Is there a good place to advertise my services. If anyone has a suggestion, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.



Hello

I am looking for somone...

Please give me a call

Thanks

Beth

847 767-7663


----------

